# 99 BNR34 For Sale! (SOCAL)



## Scooter Broom (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay this is utterly rare. I work for a Nissan Dealership that is selling the Nissan Skyline BNR34 V-SPEC. It's worth then like new. It's rarely has been driven. It was bought by my owner in 2000. He had it at our classic store in San Juan Capistrano. Now it's here in Rancho Santa Margarita at Family Nissan.

We are asking for serious buyers who will not paint the car and destroy the value of it upon purchase. Call (949) 888-7771 ask for Scooter. We don't mean fans of the GT-R coming in and seeing it. 

Asking Price: $139,000. We will not bend on this due to it's low mileage and it's rareness in the United States. Yes there is a finance plan for it. 

Scooter Broom
(949) 888-7771


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Steep price, but I am sure that it will sell. You might want to post a few pics of it on here. Is it legal to drive here in the states?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A V-spec II is worth about $80,000 everywhere else I've seen, so maybe the price isn't too off base. But it's worth nothing unless it's street legal. Make a nice track car, but it would be a shame to have a car like that spend its life being flogged on a track........


----------



## Scooter Broom (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a 48 State Car. Only States it's not legal to drive unless you change out the RB26 Engine is California and New York. I am going to post some pictures me and co-worker are taking.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds a bit odd, one of those "under the radar" kind of cars. I'd have to see paperwork on it, personally. You'll have to excuse our scepticism, I in particular have seen a lot of threads started by people claiming to have "legal" GTR's. When in fact those cars were either registered as another vehicle, 240SX is common, track statis only, legal in one state only, must return to country of origin in 1 year, that kind of thing..... In particular R34s I'd have to be suspicious of, as they were the ones required to pass OBD2 standards and never could due to botched conversions. R32's and R33's don't have this problem.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I just want to know if it's a MotorEx car (federally legalized with documentation). If so, you might get what you are asking for it. Otherwise, like Zen31ZR said, it may sit there for a while. Good luck with the sale though!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Isn't Motorex now banned from doing conversions, due to cars not passing standards? Could be someones elses work, but Motorex was the only one I knew of attempting R34 conversions.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

It's a touchy subject but MotorEx was, at the time, the only ones doing the majority of them. If I were in the market to get another one, I wouldn't give two shits if it were federally legal. If it was titled for use in the U.S., I'd take it. I wouldn't pay the huge amount that is being asked for it unless it indeed was federally converted. Otherwise, you can get one for close to half of what that one is being offered for. I am not starting an arguement here, just putting in my two cents....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

R34MAN said:


> If it was titled for use in the U.S., I'd take it.


 Generally that would mean it had been converted or otherwise legalized, otherwise you'd have a Japanese title or whatever. For a car to have a U.S. title, that means it would have to be legal to drive here, even if it's only in one state.....


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea, that's what I was referring to. You can side step the whole federal routine though and still legally drive it on the street. But as of right now, you cannot have a 34 legalized. To my knowledge they are currnetly working on it though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Another 8 years, you could buy a '99 in Canada.


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought a 1999 gtr r34 v-spec a year ago, and NO I didn't have to have it 'federally legalized" in order to drive it. If you want one bad enough, you can get one and register it legally to drive as well. It's not as hard as it seems.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Scooter Broom said:


> Okay this is utterly rare. I work for a Nissan Dealership that is selling the Nissan Skyline BNR34 V-SPEC. It's worth then like new. It's rarely has been driven. It was bought by my owner in 2000. He had it at our classic store in San Juan Capistrano. Now it's here in Rancho Santa Margarita at Family Nissan.
> 
> We are asking for serious buyers who will not paint the car and destroy the value of it upon purchase. Call (949) 888-7771 ask for Scooter. We don't mean fans of the GT-R coming in and seeing it.
> 
> ...



For a car assembled from parts this is amazingly over priced. Full federally legal its worth it but as its 48 state legal? New york??????? CA is the only problem state.

Car is worth $80,000 - $90,000 assuming the mileage is sub 10,000kms at least


----------



## RHD IMPORTS (Nov 19, 2006)

Scooter Broom said:


> Okay this is utterly rare. I work for a Nissan Dealership that is selling the Nissan Skyline BNR34 V-SPEC. It's worth then like new. It's rarely has been driven. It was bought by my owner in 2000. He had it at our classic store in San Juan Capistrano. Now it's here in Rancho Santa Margarita at Family Nissan.
> 
> We are asking for serious buyers who will not paint the car and destroy the value of it upon purchase. Call (949) 888-7771 ask for Scooter. We don't mean fans of the GT-R coming in and seeing it.
> 
> ...





The asking price of this car is more then worth unless "Z,S,M, TUNED" I have a TOP SECRET 900 HP R34 for sale and im selling it for 75k​and if any one to know I have pics 

plz call if you like 




contacts
email: [email protected]
owners

DEREK BANKS
615-818-4918

JOHN PLUMER
214-714-8864


----------

